# Chiweenie Health Info



## Wolfi (Jan 27, 2008)

'ello. :3


So, yeah. I just got a Chiweenie pup as a Christmas gift; while I do have a good deal of my own dog experience (several summers volunteering at a local animal shelter, plus a short stint working at another), I have never before encountered the Chiweenie "breed," nor do I know altogether too much about either Dachshunds or Chihuahuas.

So far, no major health problems have emerged - fleas and worms, which are being handled - however, I don't like not having more of an idea of what to be looking for. The internet is very unhelpful with the hybrid itself; I did look up seperate info for Dachshunds and Chihuahuas, but I would feel alot better if someone more experienced with the breed could provide me with some info. ^_^ So far, the only thing I really know for sure is to be careful of his longer spine, since he did get that Dachshund trait.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

Here at DF most of us do not consider the "hybrids" a breed. This is still a controversial topic in many of the registries as well since these dogs generally do not breed true. And most hybrid breeders are using a dog of each breed to achieve the hybrid. The biggeest complaint that most DF members have about hybrids is that the breeders are charging incredible prices for something that most of us can find as an "oops mutt" at shelters for much less. And the breeders of hybrids have no interest in "the betterment of the breed" for either breed. 

So, given that "chiweenies" don't usually breed true to one type you need to research both breeds included in the mix and expect any/all/some/none characteristics from both breeds:

www.chihuahuaclubofamerica.com

www.dachshund-dca.org


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

the reason you can't find the breed is because you have a mixed breed dog.... there is no such breed as a chiweenie...... your best bet is going to look up the health problems that exist in a chihuahua and those that exist in a dachshund.....


----------



## artisticvoid102 (Jan 25, 2008)

We have two, soon to be three, daschaunds (I'll warn you, they're like potato chips) and my MIL has.... 5 chiuauah's. The biggest thing I'm careful about with the daschaunds is their back, as you metioned. Be careful when allowing it to jump off places, even the couch and bed. Since it had the long body be careful to, when youre holding it to hold it at a horizontal position, or as close as possible. Since their ears droop its never a bad idea to check them regularly either. 
I havn't heard or seen anything in my MIL's chiuauahs that don't seem like normal aging traits in dogs. The oldest, whos around 15 is partly blind and has typical signs that he's reaching the ends of his rope. Perhaps someone who has had more experience with them could have some better advice.


----------



## Dog5 (Jan 13, 2008)

I have four chihuahuas...they are wonderful, intelligent little guys! My suggestion is to go online and research various chihuahua clubs like the chihuahua club of america, they usually have breed related health information.
Thank God mine haven't had too many problems...two of them have demonstrated allergic reactions to vaccines which is not uncommon in chihuahuas, so one piece of advice I always love to pass on is DON'T have them vaccinated every year. Have your dog vaccinated his first year, then at his next year's annual exam, have his titers done - this is a blood test that will tell you if your dog is still immune to everything he was vaccinated for before. Sometimes in their second year they may need more vaccines, but I have found by their third year they are immune and stay that way. My oldest chihuahua is almost 12 years old and has not needed vaccines since he was 3 years old. He hasn't had seizures in about that long, either, and I'm convinced this is related. Piling on vaccine on top of vaccine when they are still immune is, IMO, like pumping poison into their little bodies and taking an unnecessary health risk. Ask your vet about doing titers - they are a little more expensive but to me totally worth it for the health of my little ones.
God bless you & your new baby!


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

Shalva said:


> the reason you can't find the breed is because you have a mixed breed dog.... there is no such breed as a chiweenie...... your best bet is going to look up the health problems that exist in a chihuahua and those that exist in a dachshund.....


yep. what she said.


----------



## AmandaT (Jan 28, 2008)

I agree with what everyone has said about "chiweenies". As for health. Pleae check out my YahooGroup:
***re-directs not allowed***
Good luck!


----------



## Wolfi (Jan 27, 2008)

I am quite aware that they aren't an actual breed; were you to read my post, you'd see that. D:

Sorry, but it's a tad frustrating to have all of you harp on one, honestly, totally unimportant point.

However, thank you for your help. I'll try to see if a vet in the area knows a little more, since Chihuahuas are native to the area. Thanks, anyway. ^_^


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Perhaps we were confused by this:



> I would feel alot better if someone more experienced with the breed could provide me with some info


The one, "totally unimportant point" is that, as a mixed breed, your dog may have the problems of a dachshund, a chi, or both. So you need to research them separately. This is not a condemnation of mixed-breed dogs, but if you were looking for predictability, a mix is not the route to go.

(Personally, I enjoy the adventure.)


----------



## acidpopp69 (Jan 7, 2010)

ok so all of u who think that a hybrid or mix breed isnt a breed is just behind in the times. all dogs are a mix of the wolf and the dingo. the oldest and orginal dogs. so for those of u that are uptite and need to remove a stick from one ore more of your orifices just because akc or some other facility finaly recognises a dog as a breed is just rediculius. wich by the way they are doing quite quickly now. the puggle and laberdoodle are just 2 of "hybrid" or "designer" dogs that have been intoduced into doghood from them. so get over it.

on another note the chiweenie is a great dog. i have 2 one male and one female. my boy looks more dahshound and my girl looks like a blue mini pit. both of them have had no health problems of anysort. they both love to cuddle and play. the only issue i have had is i live in a colder winter climate and they do not like the winter cold on their little soft paws. other than that they are one of my favorite "breeds". and i have had/ breed many diffrent breeds from german shepards to pekineese.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

If you need some assistance starting a new thread for your old and stale argument instead of posting it to an old and stale thread, just ask.

Nobody has suggested that mixed dogs are not great pets - a high percentage of us have them. The point is that there is no consistency. You yourself have said that yiur two dogs have very different appearances.

By the way, a dingo started out as a domestic dog gone wild -not the other way around.


----------



## ChiWeenieMommy (Jan 28, 2010)

I have 2 chiweenies. One is a male who will be 3 years old on July 4th. The other is a female who was just born December 1st. With my male I have not really had any problems with but one. Because he has the longer body he has slipped a disc in his back jumping from the couch to the floor. This has only happened once in the 3 years that I have had him. However, you can tell when the weather is changing. Just like with us, changes in the weather make our joints and things ache. He is the same way. 

I have talked with others who own Chiweenies and really depending on what is more dominate in your puppy/dog, it's hard to tell what kind of health problems they are or could have. But I agree the best way is to look up information on both breeds to get an idea of what you could be facing.

I love my babies more than anything. I don't have children so they have become my kids. And there is never a day that I regret getting them.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

acidpopp69 said:


> ok so all of u who think that a hybrid or mix breed isnt a breed is just behind in the times. all dogs are a mix of the wolf and the dingo. the oldest and orginal dogs. so for those of u that are uptite and need to remove a stick from one ore more of your orifices just because akc or some other facility finaly recognises a dog as a breed is just rediculius. wich by the way they are doing quite quickly now. the puggle and laberdoodle are just 2 of "hybrid" or "designer" dogs that have been intoduced into doghood from them. so get over it.


wow.
Welcome to DF..why don't you come in and just be rude for a while?

A purebred dog (ie a BREED) of dog, is only considered a "breed" when it breeds true to type for 6 or more generations. A mix of two or more breeds is simply a hybrid or mixed breed dog because there is no consistency in traits.

No one here has said mixes are an issue itself, including the OP. I have always had mutts and most likely will continue to do so but purebreds are just as acceptable depending on what you want in a dog. We don't have issues with the hybrid itself, just the hype and ripping off of dog owners that happens when they are bred simply for profit. 

Spelling lesson: DACHSHUND, Chihuahua, German ShepHERD, Pekingese.

To the OP:
I too think you have already been good at researching both of the breeds used in your chiweenie. Genetics being what they are, being an F1 generation, you may have more traits of one than the other or a real mixed bag. A lot depends on the general health and good genetics of the parent dogs. Chihuahuas can have eye problems (due to small orbits), delicate bones, hip dysplasia, hydrocephalus (in extremely tiny chis) etc. Dachshunds can have spinal issues, hip issues, ear infections etc. But they are still just dogs and can have any number of other issues come up simply "because". 

Either way, I'd love to see pictures and wish you the best of luck with your puppy...I'm sure your pup is as cute as a button!


----------



## GypsyJazmine (Nov 27, 2009)

acidpopp69 said:


> ok so all of u who think that a hybrid or mix breed isnt a breed is just behind in the times. all dogs are a mix of the wolf and the dingo. the oldest and orginal dogs. so for those of u that are uptite and need to remove a stick from one ore more of your orifices just because akc or some other facility finaly recognises a dog as a breed is just rediculius. wich by the way they are doing quite quickly now. the puggle and laberdoodle are just 2 of "hybrid" or "designer" dogs that have been intoduced into doghood from them. so get over it.
> 
> on another note the chiweenie is a great dog. i have 2 one male and one female. my boy looks more dahshound and my girl looks like a blue mini pit. both of them have had no health problems of anysort. they both love to cuddle and play. the only issue i have had is i live in a colder winter climate and they do not like the winter cold on their little soft paws. other than that they are one of my favorite "breeds". and i have had/ breed many diffrent breeds from german shepards to pekineese.


That was painful to read both in content & spelling errors...& a breed does not go from mutt to breed just like that!...There is so very much more involved in creating a true breed...It is not a simple process!


----------



## ruckusluvr (Sep 20, 2009)

OMG!!! my number one pet peeve....
people who CANNOT SPELL their own dog breeds name! 


dahshound?

do you hang out with my grooming clients who have
chiwawas and shit sues?
or palms? (suppose to be pom!)


----------

